# Halloween in the U.K



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

hey guys - new the the forums..... OMGdan had me join who is a bit of a regular on here....

i gotta say, im excited as hell.... I want to be making stuff for halloween.... thinkin of custumes and such.... and thinkin of what cool stuff we can make for the TOT and the party at OMGdan's house. Last year i had a big party with load of ppl there, but we are going to "combine forces" this year and make summot big.... I'll put pic of on last year when i remember...

but it would be nice to see how many u.k forum members are out there and would be better if you would post pics of your parties/ TOT set ups etc... not excluding any other nationalities, of course.... just like to see... as we are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy behand the americans in this holiday get up!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome, thatguycraig!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Bit of name dropping there craig haha.

I know of at least 5 that come to mind i think,

Spelling might be off but i am going from memory here,

magikbean, baron samedi, halloweensucksintheuk (wasn't hard to remember that one), scry, and i think there's someone else but i can't recall the username.

There's also pheonix_uk or something like that, but only ever really seen him in the props section.

Would be interested to get a bit of a head count and see their set-ups tho.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome TGC !


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Any friend of Dan is a friend of ours! Glad to have you aboard.

Hold up a min......



OMGDan said:


> I know of at least 5 that come to mind i think,
> 
> magikbean, baron samedi, halloweensucksintheuk (wasn't hard to remember that one), scry, and i think there's someone else but i can't recall the username.
> 
> There's also pheonix_uk



 You......forgot..........MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


here are 2 links of Halloween 2008. Link to the preperation 

and here's one for the party pics.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

OMGDan said:


> Bit of name dropping there craig haha.
> 
> I know of at least 5 that come to mind i think,
> 
> ...


And Meee......LOL

Heres the setup from last year....but this year will be my first haunt....

Halloween Forum - ruggerz's Album: Halloween 2008


Nice to see the UK haunters rising from their graves...



Ruggerz


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

And MEEEEEEE!!! LOL  

Can't post any pics at the moment tho' having techinical problems.

Welcome though to our happy haunt!!!!! 

BW


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Welcome, thatguycraig. I love to see what the haunters 'across the pond' come up with for their Halloween bashes. Look forward to your input.


----------



## midnightdreary (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm very curious to know how Halloween is celebrated in the UK as well. I would imagine the landscape and long history of some gory events (Tower of London, Jack the Ripper, feuding clans etc) would add to the atmosphere for the holiday. I would love to walk the foggy streets of London in a Victorian Gothic costume...


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello! Yes indeedy, I am a UK Halloweenie  (I seem to be rhyming a lot today....hmm)
Welcome to the forum!! I usually do 2 parties a year, there's pics of my main ones from 2008 and 2007 up on my profile page if you fancy a look. We're getting there slowly, at least the Halloween stuff is coming out in the stores earlier and people are getting more enthusiastic about the idea of celebrating it, but it's still got a long way to go to catch up to the US, if that's even possible! ^_^

Ruggerz, you're in Portslade, right? I'm in Brighton! Not too far from you


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

wow - nice to see all the replies!!

I'll have fun lookin through your picures! and hopefully me and dan can get some pics on soon of anything we make


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that Halloween is getting bigger and bigger in the UK. It's my favorite holiday, and I'm planning a move to the UK in about a year or so. I was actually worried about how much they do/don't celebrate Halloween there-- it was on my "pros and cons of moving to London" list. Talk about having your priorities out of whack.

I know that no country will probably catch up to the US, Halloween-wise, but I'm glad to know it's catching on in the UK. And that my UK friends and neighbors won't think I'm a weirdo if I go all out for a Halloween party every year!

-Karen


----------



## Marc-UK (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey All,

Another UK'er here. I love Halloween but am finding it difficult to get enough cash together to do what I want 

Had a blast year before last on Halloween.. unfortunately last year was very quiet with only about 5 or so trick or treaters. 

Got a video of my haunt, although the camcorder really does not do it justice as it's too damn dark (after I sabotaged the street light... ahem) and most of the props don't show up (there are loads of static props there.. honest.)

Looking to go even bigger and better this year, but am finding it hard to justify the expense.. also really worried about the weather. 

There never seems to be enough time...

Halloween Last year..

YouTube - Halloween 2008

And my Home made lightening generator for anyone interested with the soundtrack I put together.

YouTube - Halloween Lightning Generator


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Marc-UK said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Another UK'er here. I love Halloween but am finding it difficult to get enough cash together to do what I want
> 
> ...


thats realy good - liek that idea, and i like that there are other poeple making an effort!! 

we have some big plans for this year - get some cash - and the time!! and shud be good

and karenlyn, you shouldn't worry!! go all out and every one will love it!!


other wise, come up to manchester and party with us! lol


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Greetings all.
There are another few UK members that I can think of..There's Frosty in liverpool, Memamu in North Wales, and Iffy49 is down in Hampshire. (I'm in Wiltshire btw..)
We had a few new UK members join the forum fairly recently, but they seemed to have returned to their coffins after one or two posts. Maybe they may resurface a little closer to Halloween...

Halloween _does_ seem to be getting bigger over here, although we still have a long, long way to go before we are anywhere near on a par with our friends across the Atlantic. personally I don't think we ever will be. At least not until the big corporates decide that there is money to be made out of it.



> I would love to walk the foggy streets of London in a Victorian Gothic costume...


Sorry midnightdreary..Owing to clean air policies and emissions regulations, Londoners don't see too many "pea soupers" nowadays..they have to use fog machines like everybody else..


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, I was just about to shed light on that topic, everyone here seems to think London is really foggy! It was just a temporary condition due to coal burning trains in the old days, and old films have left the image!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Ahh can't believe i forgot you freudstein, my bad :/

And ruggerz you were the one whose name i couldn't recall.

Turns out there is more than you recall when we all join together in one thread.



karenlyn said:


> I'm glad to hear that Halloween is getting bigger and bigger in the UK. It's my favorite holiday, and I'm planning a move to the UK in about a year or so. I was actually worried about how much they do/don't celebrate Halloween there-- it was on my "pros and cons of moving to London" list. Talk about having your priorities out of whack.
> 
> I know that no country will probably catch up to the US, Halloween-wise, but I'm glad to know it's catching on in the UK. And that my UK friends and neighbors won't think I'm a weirdo if I go all out for a Halloween party every year!
> 
> -Karen


Just to clarify and hopefully settle some of your worries, it's more than 'catching on' i know it's been celebrated in the typical US TOT'er and decorated house way since the late 80's.

I assume perhaps a bit longer than that but i'm only 21 so that's as far as my hands on knowledge goes haha.

But obviously it was never on the same grand scale as the US, but as everyone is saying, year and year it's bigger and bigger and i'd say we're about 75-80% of what it's like in the US, knowing the experience of both.

It's just the same in as in the states in that it's not as big in some parts of the country as others. I've heard UK members complaining that no one in their town acknowledges it and they have no TOT'ers.

Whereas around here in the city they have zombie parades and big halloween themed events, we have haunted hayrides and pumpkin patches and such throughout the county, and the bars and clubs decorate for halloween and do big themed halloween parties. And then i'd say last year we had around 100-200 TOT'ers.

Not as many as you'd get in the US, but that was our best turn out.

IMO you get out of it what you put into it.

I'll try and get some pics from 2008 up later, can't believe i never got around to it last year.


----------



## Marc-UK (Jul 22, 2009)

I find the biggest problem getting a good haunt in the UK is the total lack of business selling stuff. Your pretty much forced to buy cheap looking tat from Asda or making your own.

Don't get me wrong.. I love making my own stuff, but finding good electronics etc for haunts is a nightmare. Although I did recently find a UK supplier for the Halloween Howler and some other great props, but because Halloween is not big in the UK... their prices are huge !!!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

i think that the bigegst problem is IMO, respect.

Ive never been to the U.S at halloween, but from what i hear, most people love it, and they respect other people properties.

Over here, especially where I live... most of the older teenages wouldent really leave your stuff alone when its all set up outside, thats why i have a problem with spending too much for outside scenary - which really makes a haunt...... I guess we will see this year. me and OMGdan gonna have flood lights, fog machines, projectors.... graves with (hopefulyl real) people coming out of it!

I think that if you have a good set up tho - then more people will respect it than usual.... maybe stand in awe!! lol

gettin me excited now!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Marc-UK said:


> I find the biggest problem getting a good haunt in the UK is the total lack of business selling stuff. Your pretty much forced to buy cheap looking tat from Asda or making your own.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.. I love making my own stuff, but finding good electronics etc for haunts is a nightmare. Although I did recently find a UK supplier for the Halloween Howler and some other great props, but because Halloween is not big in the UK... their prices are huge !!!


Agreed. The availability of decent quality props _has_ improved over recent years with the advent of on-line stores etc, although Halloween remains a niche market and prices are high as a consequence. 
I love to make my own props, and make probably 95% of the stuff in my haunt.
Making your own props means that your only limit is your own imagination, and even cheap tat from Asda can be made to look quite effective with a little "dressing" and some subtle lighting. Plus the sense of achievement in turning a pile of rubbish into something cool and scary is great. It's an awesome feeling when the TOT's are Oooh'ing and screaming at something you've created, rather than just thrown a few quid at.
(I'm sure I've mentioned it before, but I find Maplin's a good source of electrical components...Good service and reasonable prices).


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi from Iffy49.....

I have added albums for 2005 and 2008 in my profile. I also have one for 2006 at:

Halloween2006 pictures by Iffy49 - Photobucket

The 2005 was set up in one day, after the kids left for school and before they got home! This was when they realised that their new step-dad might be a bit odd!! But soon got into spirit of it. 

Things have come on in three years, still nowhere near some of the set-ups on here, nor what I want, but I am a one-man band, with 5 kids!! So little time or money!! 

This year no haunt for TOTs, as I am getting married on Halloween, but I have plans for 2010!!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Iffy49 said:


> Hi from Iffy49.....
> 
> I have added albums for 2005 and 2008 in my profile. I also have one for 2006 at:
> 
> ...



well iff, all i can say is that i wish that i had a stepdad like you when i was younger!!

we never did any thing like that.... i mean my parents wern't against it, but we never even so much as had a hanging spider in the window, nor a J.O.L on the front door. 

Now i have my own house, i jsut have to reply on the little money and time i have for that!!1

keep up the good work!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Long Live Brittania!!!!!!
Like others here I too started small and plan to go bigger and better this year. Finances are a wee bit tight at the moment so I'm generally recycling/Upgrading things etc. 

I've found car-boots (whilst some think they're embarrassing or gross) to be great for finding odds and bits that will make the decor look just right.

This year I'm focusing on LIGHTING, I'm convinced its what takes a good haunt/decor and makes it amazing... so of course im now on the hunt for cheap flood lights I can easily 'colour'.

Also I'd say keep an eye out for sales everywhere, I was in a garden centre the other day and in their sale they randomly had a solid PVC Tombstone for £2.... plus other stuff that can be made into props!


anyways I'm ranting...


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Greetings to all the UK haunters from an ex pat ...

Originally from London and just old enough to remember foggy mornings, not quite peasoupers, but I still recall the sooty smell ! 

Moved across the pond in 2005 and got bitten by the halloween bug then. Until now it was just doing TOT'ing with my kids. 

Glad that Halloween is growing there now


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

OMGDan said:


> Ahh can't believe i forgot you freudstein, my bad :/
> 
> And ruggerz you were the one whose name i couldn't recall.



You should be ashamed....I thought we were buds!? 

TOT'ing seems to have died down since I was that age(I'm only 22 now, so think about 10 or 15 years ago). Though maybe this is just in my area. 
There used to be groups all round. In the past 4 or so years there have been under 5 lots if any at all! 

Marc UK, your best bet for Halloween stuff is Ebay. You find some great things on there. However, there are a number of items from the U.S that can't be shipped over here, so keep your eyes out for that.

Be sure you still are checking shops though. Whilst there isn't that much quality things around, sometimes you will find a few treasures. 
TK Maxx carry some pretty cool stuff. They had a big pumpkin punchbowl last year that I would have loved, but someone else got to it before I had chance! I think this year they might even stock better than last year. Not sure why; just a feeling.



thatguycraig said:


> i think that the bigegst problem is IMO, respect.
> 
> Ive never been to the U.S at halloween, but from what i hear, most people love it, and they respect other people properties.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with that. That is so true! but it's not even just teens anymore, the trouble-makers seem to be getting younger and younger!



One thing's for sure. We'll all look forward to seeing each others pics, of parties/haunts/props/anything picked up in stores!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Herman Secret said:


> Greetings to all the UK haunters from an ex pat ...
> 
> Originally from London and just old enough to remember foggy mornings, not quite peasoupers, but I still recall the sooty smell !
> 
> ...


Ah! That explains it...All those ingenious ideas and prop making tips...

I just knew you had to be a Brit!


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi everyone!
I'm from the UK too ( Hampshire ) and really agree that there isnt a good supply of Halloween related items available over here. I have to admit that in the past I have bought loads from eBay in the US but since the change in postage pricing ( I believe based on size like we have over here ) it's just too expensive to do now.
I have made some props in the past and really enjoy the challenge but finding the space and the time makes it a little difficult.
Halloween is becoming more popular over here, I live on a large estate where several of the houses go all out for displays and so on. We even have people travelling to our area to TOT.
I usually base the sucess of the year by how mant TOTers I get. Last year was quite quiet, I think it was because it was a Friday night and there were organised parties at schools and things so there werent that many people out and about. I think from reading previous threads that it was the same in the US. The year before however was my best ever, I had 367 TOTers and a great party as well. I'll have to post some pictures!
It's great to have a UK thread, I dont feel quite so lonely now!!
Debbie


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Marc-UK said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Another UK'er here. I love Halloween but am finding it difficult to get enough cash together to do what I want
> 
> ...


Great videos!! Love it!


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree I have brought most of my Halloween items from online or TK Maxx.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in the Uk too, it's great to see a number of people here

Si


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome..this is a wonderful forum filled with lots of ideas.Can't wait to see what you do this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

fruedstein, ruggezs and baron, you guys came right to my mind. i was going to post you when i started reading this, but see you guys beat me to it. seems we're getting more and more uk members, which shows the interest is there more and more. well, here's spreading a little love from across the pond. you guys rock. hope this halloween is a smash for all of you.
and the video, very nice


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

too early to ask the uk fans what they planning?! Let us all see


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

Hey thatguycraig, I'm not a million miles away from you here in sunny Bolton.

Have to agree with you that we here in the UK need to catch up with the US and Canada when it comes to Halloween. The availability of Halloween props and such is pretty limited here in comparison.

I'm pretty new to the Forum myself, but it has to be said that the Halloweeniacs here are some of the most talented and friendliest people I have ever come across, and they are all willing to give advice and direction should you need it.

Welcome to Halloween Forum


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Revned said:


> Hey thatguycraig, I'm not a million miles away from you here in sunny Bolton.
> 
> Have to agree with you that we here in the UK need to catch up with the US and Canada when it comes to Halloween. The availability of Halloween props and such is pretty limited here in comparison.
> 
> ...


many thanks for the welcome, tho i have been posting here for 2 years! and before that just viewing for longer! lol

i did a mini haunt last year - and i had ONE child show up. i was gutted


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

thatguycraig said:


> many thanks for the welcome, tho i have been posting here for 2 years! and before that just viewing for longer! lol
> 
> i did a mini haunt last year - and i had ONE child show up. i was gutted


On the brighter side, saves you money in sweets! don't worry it's picking up, I get more every year. Much to my Husbands dismay, he knows I start getting Halloween twinges around late July and I vanish into the garage making all sorts of Halloween crap (as he likes to call it). He'll spend the next 4 months moaning about the cost of it all...lol not that I actually listen


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> On the brighter side, saves you money in sweets! don't worry it's picking up, I get more every year. Much to my Husbands dismay, he knows I start getting Halloween twinges around late July and I vanish into the garage making all sorts of Halloween crap (as he likes to call it). He'll spend the next 4 months moaning about the cost of it all...lol not that I actually listen


thats cool tho - id love to have the time/space/money/tot's to build my own stuff.. i bet i cud get quite creative haha


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

thatguycraig said:


> thats cool tho - id love to have the time/space/money/tot's to build my own stuff.. i bet i cud get quite creative haha


I enjoy doing it, the worst thing is the space. My garage is a nightmare, the Husband was in there last week climbing over my Halloween stuff to get a bag from the top shelf at the back. He managed to grab the bag, pull it so sharply, the metal bit on the strap smacked him in the eye..lol now he has a huge shiner...Oh and I have a few squashed props!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

no plans here.... yet. Didn't do anything last year and it was pretty damn boring! do have a ton of party stuff in storage still have a few mache pumpkins floating around too


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

Halloween_sucks, my other half is exactly the same! he moans that much every year I always end up saying dont worry I wont bother next year, but I never keep my word. I've been doing it for 10 years now and there is no space left in the loft for props because I have to do something different every year!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

rodneypig said:


> Halloween_sucks, my other half is exactly the same! he moans that much every year I always end up saying dont worry I wont bother next year, but I never keep my word. I've been doing it for 10 years now and there is no space left in the loft for props because I have to do something different every year!!


I mentioned Halloween last night and he goes "I thought you weren't doing it this year". The thing is, once you start doing it you feel like you have to continue the yearly event. I have yearly visitors and I'd feel bad for disappointing them. Plus I love doing it anyway, I'm not much of a Christmas lover so Halloween for me is my favourite holiday.


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

We are singing from the same song sheet there!


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with the availability of props being very limited over here, I can barely find anything remotely attractive in stores.

I've found one online UK store, http://www.thelaughingstock.co.uk/acatalog/Halloween.html - but does anyone know any other websites for us UK haunters?


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

not bad little find. i found loads last year, i'll be sure to let you know if i find them again. 

the best bet is pounds shops! got loads from there last year!

and halloween_sucks... i know where your comin from.. im wondering if i should do anything this year after last years dissapointment :/



DannyY said:


> I agree with the availability of props being very limited over here, I can barely find anything remotely attractive in stores.
> 
> I've found one online UK store, http://www.thelaughingstock.co.uk/acatalog/Halloween.html - but does anyone know any other websites for us UK haunters?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

The last two years I included the back garden as part of the Halloween night. I'm scaling back this year and only doing the front of the house. The only new thing I'm doing is the singing pumpkins projection. I don't mind putting it all up, it's the putting it away that's the pain.


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

I know and it wouldnt be so bad if we could leave it out for longer than one night, it takes so long to put up and even longer to put away, all for a couple of hours manick fun!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh It's great to see some other UK folk on here.  Even though I'll be moving home soon, I'm hoping to put up a simular sort of home made display as I did last year....


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice display, I love the window scene, the lighting is perfect.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you so much. The figure in the window was thrown together out of fabric and tape and a 30p plastic skull, but the wreath took far more effort to create from scratch. 

I managed to snag a few groups of visiting kids with their parents as well which was nice.

I not hoping for much this year as the area I'll be moving to is a wee bit out of the way sadly.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Silver Spike said:


> Thank you so much. The figure in the window was thrown together out of fabric and tape and a 30p plastic skull, but the wreath took far more effort to create from scratch.
> 
> I managed to snag a few groups of visiting kids with their parents as well which was nice.
> 
> I not hoping for much this year as the area I'll be moving to is a wee bit out of the way sadly.


You can always put up a little decor for yourself, before I did a Halloween display outdoors I used to decorate the living room, set up a pumpkin and spend the night watching horror movies. Then I had the kids and my annual halloween bill shot up!.. I'll miss doing it when they're older, I can see myself sitting on my sofa as a little old lady, with my lit pumpkin and watching my movies again....Then again, I suppose I could always use the Grandchildren as an excuse to do my outdoor set ups again


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well as I'm totally on my own (I have no living relatives left now) so being on my own is pretty much par for the course for most things these days.

I shall miss living where I am now as It's a nice area and families used to bring their kids around in groups to trick or treat. The area I'm moving to is a lot more down market and a tad rough, so I doubt I'll be encouraging the same thing over there sadly. 

But as you say I doesn't stop me enjoying my own indoor decs and watching old movies.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

you guys are reinfecting me with the halloween bug, as i'm unsure where i'll be living come Halloween I'd half expected not to be doing much, cant stop thinking about what to do now... may convince my mum to throw a big party at her house as its quite central to everyone we both know. 

Anyone else hoping for some amazing stuff in the shops this year? Last year was a bit hit and miss... although I did force half my family to get sale halloween items for my Xmas and birthday lol


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Scry said:


> you guys are reinfecting me with the halloween bug, as i'm unsure where i'll be living come Halloween I'd half expected not to be doing much, cant stop thinking about what to do now... may convince my mum to throw a big party at her house as its quite central to everyone we both know.
> 
> Anyone else hoping for some amazing stuff in the shops this year? Last year was a bit hit and miss... although I did force half my family to get sale halloween items for my Xmas and birthday lol


I'll wait for my invite Scry!!! haha


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

thatguycraig said:


> I'll wait for my invite Scry!!! haha


sure thing, that'll be £60 per person per ticket, thanking you 


ps: :O another person from Leigh!
I'm in Wigan atm...

pps: I personally think we should all get together to make the UKs best halloween party ever


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Scry said:


> sure thing, that'll be £60 per person per ticket, thanking you
> 
> 
> ps: :O another person from Leigh!
> ...


that would rock! haha


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Silver Spike said:


> Well as I'm totally on my own (I have no living relatives left now) so being on my own is pretty much par for the course for most things these days.
> 
> I shall miss living where I am now as It's a nice area and families used to bring their kids around in groups to trick or treat. The area I'm moving to is a lot more down market and a tad rough, so I doubt I'll be encouraging the same thing over there sadly.
> 
> But as you say I doesn't stop me enjoying my own indoor decs and watching old movies.



that still sounds good spike! i think thats what i'll be doin this year - until my son is old enuf to enoy it with me... i am toying with the idea of a party tho :/


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not from the UK, but I am in a similar situation because I am an American living in Australia. While Halloween is not nearly as popular In Australia as it is in the US, it is gaining in popularity. So while I am here, I consider myself a Halloween ambassador and am trying to promote my favorite holiday. 

I brought my tombstones, lights, props, and displayed them all. I even let the kids in the neighborhood help me set it all up. They had a ball; especially stringing the spider webs in all the shrubs. I also asked our daughter to mail us 6 large bags of the assorted chocolate US Halloween candy. 

When Halloween finally arrived, I was amazed when I had hundreds of TOT's and a traffic jam in front of our house. I had more TOTs than I ever had in the US, and almost all were in costume and very appreciative of the candy and decorations. I even ran out of candy; something that has never happened to me. It was fantastic; except for the shortfall of candy!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Forever Haunting said:


> I'm not from the UK, but I am in a similar situation because I am an American living in Australia. While Halloween is not nearly as popular In Australia as it is in the US, it is gaining in popularity. So while I am here, I consider myself a Halloween ambassador and am trying to promote my favorite holiday.
> 
> I brought my tombstones, lights, props, and displayed them all. I even let the kids in the neighborhood help me set it all up. They had a ball; especially stringing the spider webs in all the shrubs. I also asked our daughter to mail us 6 large bags of the assorted chocolate US Halloween candy.
> 
> When Halloween finally arrived, I was amazed when I had hundreds of TOT's and a traffic jam in front of our house. I had more TOTs than I ever had in the US, and almost all were in costume and very appreciative of the candy and decorations. I even ran out of candy; something that has never happened to me. It was fantastic; except for the shortfall of candy!


haha that sounds awsome! 

I think my favorite part of it all however is jumping out on the TOT's and giving them a proper scare before they earn their candy!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Revned said:


> Hey thatguycraig, I'm not a million miles away from you here in sunny Bolton.


Wow, you live, like, scary close to me! I'm in Lower Darwen!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Forever Haunting said:


> I'm not from the UK, but I am in a similar situation because I am an American living in Australia. While Halloween is not nearly as popular In Australia as it is in the US, it is gaining in popularity. So while I am here, I consider myself a Halloween ambassador and am trying to promote my favorite holiday.
> 
> I brought my tombstones, lights, props, and displayed them all. I even let the kids in the neighborhood help me set it all up. They had a ball; especially stringing the spider webs in all the shrubs. I also asked our daughter to mail us 6 large bags of the assorted chocolate US Halloween candy.
> 
> When Halloween finally arrived, I was amazed when I had hundreds of TOT's and a traffic jam in front of our house. I had more TOTs than I ever had in the US, and almost all were in costume and very appreciative of the candy and decorations. I even ran out of candy; something that has never happened to me. It was fantastic; except for the shortfall of candy!



That all sounds totally brilliant!


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is an interesting thread. I've often wondered whether haunted attractions (the seasonal walk-through type) are popular in the U.K. (and elsewhere in Europe) like they are in the U.S. I'd love to hear about some of them.


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Nearest attraction to me (in the UK) is Farmaggedon (http://www.farmaggedon.co.uk/farm_wp/), I don't really know of any other similar attractions around here but this one is awesome.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

There's also ScareKingdom, I haven't been though. Might go next year.

http://www.scarekingdom.com/

There's also this site that lists U.K Halloween events
http://www.scareattractions.co.uk/


You can mow also train to be a Scareactor.
http://www.screamschool.co.uk/


Found this too
http://www.scareworld.co.uk/


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah i go to Farmaggedon every year. Except 2 years ago. Went to Scare Kingdom, i wouldn't reccomend it.

It's ok, but not as good as Farmaggedon.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

this is true - went to farmageddon and scarekingdon with omgdan...... farmageddon rocks... real good actors and scenes...

scarekingdom i think we went to in its frist year? Its a big corn field with a maze cut through it....with diffrent little bases of people tellin a story... i could see its potential, but it wasnt great



OMGDan said:


> Yeah i go to Farmaggedon every year. Except 2 years ago. Went to Scare Kingdom, i wouldn't reccomend it.
> 
> It's ok, but not as good as Farmaggedon.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

wouldnt mind goin to scarekingdom again tho to see how its improved - http://www.atmosfearuk.com/scarekingdom/ visit that link - there seems to be wuite a few diffrnet attractions now. when we first went there wes literally the maze. and thats it.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

For those of you across the pond Lord Grimley does ship masks, costumes and small props for your Halloween ambitions. You can find us on ebay, facebook and our main site. Send us any questions you may have. You can check the links below to checkout the different pages.

http://stores.ebay.com/Lord-Grimleys-Manor?_rdc=1

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Lord-Grimleys-Manor/124057730942053

http://lordgrimley.com/index.php?cat=213


Thanks
The Lord And his Goons


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

do one with your ads!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Just curious if my fellow brits have started planning their costumes??? 
ps: does anyone know a good site to use for dental distortions, really want some for this year regardless of what I do and ideally dont want to get them sent from the states.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Scry said:


> Just curious if my fellow brits have started planning their costumes???
> ps: does anyone know a good site to use for dental distortions, really want some for this year regardless of what I do and ideally dont want to get them sent from the states.


Not sure if this is what you're looking for

http://www.dauphines.co.uk/c-noses-ears-horns-teeth-Fangs.htm

http://www.billybobteeth-direct.co.uk/cgi-bin/shop.cgi?pg=store&sub_pg=splash


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm in bonnie Scotland.
I don't do haunting but trying to get this off the ground if I can.....

WWW.ssml.co.uk/monsters-ball


----------



## HallowsHaunt (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome.I too am from the UK.We have held halloween parties over the years, decorating most of the rooms in the house,including a cemetery. Our first outdoor haunt in 2008 was great fun .We try to make most of the props ourselves...I have a few pics on my profile page .

www.hallowshaunt.webs.com


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Depends on the quality your looking for, but if your looking for good and not 'party shop looking' you need to buy from DD.

I bought there last halloween, only took 5 days to come and shipping was hardly anything.



Scry said:


> Just curious if my fellow brits have started planning their costumes???
> ps: does anyone know a good site to use for dental distortions, really want some for this year regardless of what I do and ideally dont want to get them sent from the states.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

OMGDan said:


> Depends on the quality your looking for, but if your looking for good and not 'party shop looking' you need to buy from DD.
> 
> I bought there last halloween, only took 5 days to come and shipping was hardly anything.


Deffinately want DD level teeth, was also worried as a few reviews I read mentioned teeth snapping etc and tbh i'd be royal peed off if they broke on me. I figure they'd make a huge impact and be useable for tons of diff costumes too.

edit: forgot to ask which teeth did you get?


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

i like the look of your cemetery! your props and scene set-ups are cool too! would love to see it in person



HallowsHaunt said:


> Hi and welcome.I too am from the UK.We have held halloween parties over the years, decorating most of the rooms in the house,including a cemetery. Our first outdoor haunt in 2008 was great fun .We try to make most of the props ourselves...I have a few pics on my profile page .
> 
> www.hallowshaunt.webs.com


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Mister P said:


> Hi guys. I'm in bonnie Scotland.
> I don't do haunting but trying to get this off the ground if I can.....
> 
> WWW.ssml.co.uk/monsters-ball


i like the look of this Mister P! something like i would be up for attending, its a shame that its in scotland! 

have you organised it yourself?


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Not sure if this is what you're looking for
> 
> http://www.dauphines.co.uk/c-noses-ears-horns-teeth-Fangs.htm
> 
> http://www.billybobteeth-direct.co.uk/cgi-bin/shop.cgi?pg=store&sub_pg=splash


LOVE this site H.S.I.T.UK!! never visited i before

cheers!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

HallowsHaunt said:


> Hi and welcome.I too am from the UK.We have held halloween parties over the years, decorating most of the rooms in the house,including a cemetery. Our first outdoor haunt in 2008 was great fun .We try to make most of the props ourselves...I have a few pics on my profile page .
> 
> www.hallowshaunt.webs.com


Great Halloween photos..Chillingham Castles a wonderful place. Might have to have another visit, haven't been for years.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Mister P said:


> Hi guys. I'm in bonnie Scotland.
> I don't do haunting but trying to get this off the ground if I can.....
> 
> WWW.ssml.co.uk/monsters-ball


Pity I'm not in Scotland too.. I wish you all the best on your event though, hope it's a huge success


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish i'd known about the Monsters Ball in Edinburgh - I lived there a few years back, have a lot of family up there, may need to visit them in October  lol

ps: thanks for the links Halloween sucks in uk


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Great Halloween photos..Chillingham Castles a wonderful place. Might have to have another visit, haven't been for years.


looks liek a nice castle - however, visiting their website, and seeing most haunted on there... put me off a little! thee WORST p.o.s show on t.v


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

thatguycraig said:


> looks liek a nice castle - however, visiting their website, and seeing most haunted on there... put me off a little! thee WORST p.o.s show on t.v


LOL!! too true.... I can't believe people took that bunch of charlatans seriously!

strangely enough the other half was buying a quartz crystal for their costume (was making a large staff carved from a branch with runes on - crystal wrapped on top) 
amusingly it was being sold by Derek Acorahs wife... many Sam jokes were had that night.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Scry said:


> LOL!! too true.... I can't believe people took that bunch of charlatans seriously!
> 
> strangely enough the other half was buying a quartz crystal for their costume (was making a large staff carved from a branch with runes on - crystal wrapped on top)
> amusingly it was being sold by Derek Acorahs wife... many Sam jokes were had that night.


haha! quality!

sound interesting.. pictures?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

thatguycraig said:


> looks liek a nice castle - however, visiting their website, and seeing most haunted on there... put me off a little! thee WORST p.o.s show on t.v


Most haunted was awful lol


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Most haunted was awful lol


oh but it was real!! honest! that derek acourah is a upstanding, honest guy!!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

thatguycraig said:


> oh but it was real!! honest! that derek acourah is a upstanding, honest guy!!!!


You should search youtube there's plenty of vid of him. The Derek Acorah sh... himself is one of my faves lol 

I must say him being possessed was pretty hilarious, he'd make a good scareactor. Imagine meeting that in the dark lol


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm Kris in Wales! Another Halloween nut and avid decorator! My house has become something of a side show over the years!

But, having friends in the US only serves to remind me of the stuff we miss out on over here. 

Good to meet you all,

K


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Kristoffer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Kris in Wales! Another Halloween nut and avid decorator! My house has become something of a side show over the years!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the maddness Kris! Nice to meet you. Feel free to post us some pics of your setups!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> You should search youtube there's plenty of vid of him. The Derek Acorah sh... himself is one of my faves lol
> 
> I must say him being possessed was pretty hilarious, he'd make a good scareactor. Imagine meeting that in the dark lol


No, he should be weary of meeting ME in the dark.... I'd possess him with my fist lol


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

thatguycraig said:


> Welcome to the maddness Kris! Nice to meet you. Feel free to post us some pics of your setups!



Thanks, yes I shall, as soon as I have figured out how to do it! Technophobe!


----------



## BigDaddyCool81 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys, been a lurker for a bit now and finally decided to register. I'm Andrew and total Halloween nut although this is the first year that my friends have decided to create our own haunt after helping out the local pub that used to do tours of their abandoned upstairs floor.

I concur with the rest of the posters here in that the UK really misses a trick when it comes to Halloween. Not only do we not get it but it's so hard to find decent stuff for those of us who do get it.

Anyway I look forward to talking to you all in the future. As the intro says, only 108 days to go!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

BigDaddyCool81 said:


> Hi guys, been a lurker for a bit now and finally decided to register. I'm Andrew and total Halloween nut although this is the first year that my friends have decided to create our own haunt after helping out the local pub that used to do tours of their abandoned upstairs floor.
> 
> I concur with the rest of the posters here in that the UK really misses a trick when it comes to Halloween. Not only do we not get it but it's so hard to find decent stuff for those of us who do get it.
> 
> Anyway I look forward to talking to you all in the future. As the intro says, only 108 days to go!


Hi, good to see another U.K member, you're right about the lack of decent props over here.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

BigDaddyCool81 said:


> Hi guys, been a lurker for a bit now and finally decided to register. I'm Andrew and total Halloween nut although this is the first year that my friends have decided to create our own haunt after helping out the local pub that used to do tours of their abandoned upstairs floor.
> 
> I concur with the rest of the posters here in that the UK really misses a trick when it comes to Halloween. Not only do we not get it but it's so hard to find decent stuff for those of us who do get it.
> 
> Anyway I look forward to talking to you all in the future. As the intro says, only 108 days to go!


Admittedly it is so much better than it used to be. But nowhere near as impressive as the States. I would say that almost 90% of the stuff we have in the loft is from our Halloween Runs to the USA! We are considering coming back by ship this year!! Imagine that! No luggage allowance!!


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

I was in Poundland today and overhead a conversation some of the staff were having about halloween - looks like our local branch is going to be getting rid of last years surplus stock before bringing in the new stuff. 

So, ok, it may not be the best stuff going, but for a quid it aint bad, I got a load of spider web type lace cloth last year which looked really cool in displays.


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

thatguycraig said:


> i like the look of this Mister P! something like i would be up for attending, its a shame that its in scotland!
> 
> have you organised it yourself?


thanks.
yes I have completely set this up on my own..well, with the aid of my good lady lol.
I did a house party about 2 years ago, my first ever halloween party at all (yes, never even attended one at primary school)
the year after I did the first Monsters Ball in 2010. we had 84 people attend who all paid £5 each to help me cover the costs of venue hire etc.
this year, 2011, will be my 2nd attempt. If i can pull it off the way i have it listed on that website, I'll be sooooooooo proud of myself. My work have nset up a charity foundation that they hope staff will take the initiative and organise events and activities to put money into th echarity pot. the Monsters Ball 2011 will be my contribution with all profits being given to charity.
Im hoping to attract 150-200 people at £10 per head. dunno if I'll get anywhere near that amount but gonna try lol.



halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Pity I'm not in Scotland too.. I wish you all the best on your event though, hope it's a huge success





Scry said:


> I wish i'd known about the Monsters Ball in Edinburgh - I lived there a few years back, have a lot of family up there, may need to visit them in October  lol
> 
> ps: thanks for the links Halloween sucks in uk




if anyone in the UK is up for making the journey (maybe make a weekend of it) I'd be more than happy to send a few sets of complimentary tickets.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> I was in Poundland today and overhead a conversation some of the staff were having about halloween - looks like our local branch is going to be getting rid of last years surplus stock before bringing in the new stuff.
> 
> So, ok, it may not be the best stuff going, but for a quid it aint bad, I got a load of spider web type lace cloth last year which looked really cool in displays.


The trouble is al lot of it is tacky and overpriced. Some of the best props I've seen have been made by forum members.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> The trouble is al lot of it is tacky and overpriced. Some of the best props I've seen have been made by forum members.


Yes, you are not wrong - but some bits are ok for a quid. Must admit, I have not made an awful lot of stone. I tend to cheat and buy them from the states!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> Yes, you are not wrong - but some bits are ok for a quid. Must admit, I have not made an awful lot of stone. I tend to cheat and buy them from the states!


Have you travelled to the U.S a lot or do you order online? I've never been to the U.S, I'd love to visit a spirit halloween store over there. I'd think I'd died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Have you travelled to the U.S a lot or do you order online? I've never been to the U.S, I'd love to visit a spirit halloween store over there. I'd think I'd died and gone to heaven.


Or hell!!!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Mister P said:


> if anyone in the UK is up for making the journey (maybe make a weekend of it) I'd be more than happy to send a few sets of complimentary tickets.


I may take you up on that offer, if you need any graphics doing for the event, i.e. posters etc. just pm me  portfolio: http://pstrong.daportfolio.com/ free of course.


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

Scry said:


> I may take you up on that offer, if you need any graphics doing for the event, i.e. posters etc. just pm me  portfolio: http://pstrong.daportfolio.com/ free of course.


funny you should say that.

the venue has offered a facility to sell tickets online, at no extra cost, so potentially opening the event up to a larger audience. a local fancy dress retailer offered 10% for everyone who downloaded a voucher I designed, and they offered to place flyers in their store, but last year it was purely a private party.
So yes, I was hoping to design a simple flyer/poster for this purpose.

I'll pm you soon.
superb


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Have you travelled to the U.S a lot or do you order online? I've never been to the U.S, I'd love to visit a spirit halloween store over there. I'd think I'd died and gone to heaven.


Boo - yes, every year we go at the end of September either to Florida or to Massachusetts.

Its incredible and quite a sight for a Brit! Last time was touch and go if we bring everything back! We nearly had to come back by ship!!!

They have some incredible craft stores, one is called Micahel's, there is a thread in the general forum where folk have posted some pictures, the other is A C Moore, amazing stuff in those shops. Then of course, there is Spirit Halloween, which are huge and amazing! Alas, one needs a mortgage and a ship!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Kristoffer said:


> I was in Poundland today and overhead a conversation some of the staff were having about halloween - looks like our local branch is going to be getting rid of last years surplus stock before bringing in the new stuff.
> 
> So, ok, it may not be the best stuff going, but for a quid it aint bad, I got a load of spider web type lace cloth last year which looked really cool in displays.


krist - i actually started a thred about it last year - halloween in the ul pt. 2.... (it didnt take off) but it was about the stuff in the pound shops.

i got loads of stuff and it was pretty decient too - i mena its not like the americans, but you cant complain for the amount of halloween candles, signs, webs, jelloy window stickers, scene setters etc... its pretty decent!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Mister P said:


> thanks.
> yes I have completely set this up on my own..well, with the aid of my good lady lol.
> I did a house party about 2 years ago, my first ever halloween party at all (yes, never even attended one at primary school)
> the year after I did the first Monsters Ball in 2010. we had 84 people attend who all paid £5 each to help me cover the costs of venue hire etc.
> ...


sounds good!!

ive not read all the in's and out's of what your doin, but i would be scared about a £10 entry fee... lets hope theres a lot of enthusiasts wanting to come, and the best of luck with it!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Mister P said:


> if anyone in the UK is up for making the journey (maybe make a weekend of it) I'd be more than happy to send a few sets of complimentary tickets.


also - that is VERY kind of you!! If i can find the time off work, a babysitter, and the cash of course lol... i may think about that!

many thanks mister p


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Just found this ..woah at their prices!! lol their models are terrible they don't even look like the celebs! like a bad blackpool waxworks I once visited.
http://www.lifesize-models.co.uk/category.php?cat_id=203&page=1


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Just found this ..woah at their prices!! lol their models are terrible they don't even look like the celebs! like a bad blackpool waxworks I once visited.
> http://www.lifesize-models.co.uk/category.php?cat_id=203&page=1


Gosh, their prices are shocking - I quite like a couple of the Tombstones though, they look good and sturdy, not flimsy like some of the polystyrene ones. 

We have a few Fibreglass and resin mix Tombstones, and they are incredibly better quality and stand up well even in a good wind.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> Gosh, their prices are shocking - I quite like a couple of the Tombstones though, they look good and sturdy, not flimsy like some of the polystyrene ones.
> 
> We have a few Fibreglass and resin mix Tombstones, and they are incredibly better quality and stand up well even in a good wind.


I liked the tombstones too, they look much nicer than the polystyrene ones. I just had a nosey at your link. I'll be buying your book when it's released in October


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I liked the tombstones too, they look much nicer than the polystyrene ones. I just had a nosey at your link. I'll be buying your book when it's released in October


Why thank you HSITUK ;-)


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

jesus - just from the first page im shocked at the prices!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Kristoffer said:


> I was in Poundland today and overhead a conversation some of the staff were having about halloween - looks like our local branch is going to be getting rid of last years surplus stock before bringing in the new stuff.
> 
> So, ok, it may not be the best stuff going, but for a quid it aint bad, I got a load of spider web type lace cloth last year which looked really cool in displays.



They actually do stock some pretty decent stuff in there. For the past few years, I have spent at least £10 a year in there. 
I got some really cool party plates and napkins a few years ago, havent seen any more of them since, but they were a big hit with my friends! 
We all know we arent going to find Halloween masterpieces in there, but a bit og creativiy can go a long way. And the smaller items can fill gaps around the house! 
Agreed also, it doesn't hurt to stock up on more webbing!

B & M Bargains also have some pretty good stock in too sometimes. I check it out every year since I've been hosting/going to parties.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

freudstein said:


> They actually do stock some pretty decent stuff in there. For the past few years, I have spent at least £10 a year in there.
> I got some really cool party plates and napkins a few years ago, havent seen any more of them since, but they were a big hit with my friends!
> We all know we arent going to find Halloween masterpieces in there, but a bit og creativiy can go a long way. And the smaller items can fill gaps around the house!
> Agreed also, it doesn't hurt to stock up on more webbing!
> ...


Yeah, I agree, for the price of a few quid, you can get some nice little space fillers in there. I got a load of plastic skulls from one of the £1 shops last year, there was around 4 or 5 in a little bag, tacky little things, but I painted them up like Mexican Day of the Dead style, they looked lovely. 

Plus, its pretty good for packs of glow sticks, which I use to illuminate our Funkins which we hang in the trees outside the house. 

Wilkinsons was not so good here last year, but I was surprised at the finds in Home Bargains, they had bags of bones and all sorts of cheap goodies that could be used. 

Perhaps one day we will see the likes of "Spirit", now that would be amazing!


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

last year I bought a huge polystyrene skull from Clintons cards. think it was about £7. looked great and had it on top of a bass speaker at my halloween bash. someone nicked it as well as my £14 silicon mask that was on a manequin, another couple of skulls and bits n pieces.
I'll know next time!!!


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

actually, Im sure I also bought a couple of masks from Asda for ony about £3 each. stuck a baloon inside them to hold them up, a couple of fake eyeballs for £1 also from asda and the head looked fabby.
masks for £60+ I dont really think is worth it for the kind of purposes we're likely to be using them for.

maybe Im just cheap lol.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Well a pound is worth more than a dollar ($1.61 today) so they have the advantage of "getting more money" while still being able to use the number 1.

Honestly I'm waiting to see how long it will take for US dollar stores to become $1.99 stores. I've noticed they don't have as much in the way of name brand items as they used to. Eventually they won't even be able to get the Chinese stuff cheap enough to sell for $1.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Kristoffer said:


> Perhaps one day we will see the likes of "Spirit", now that would be amazing!


now that would be nice to see!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Just read this online, wow some of the attitudes towards Halloween absolutely stink! what a bunch of miserable sods.

http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1396175&page=2


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Just read this online, wow some of the attitudes towards Halloween absolutely stink! what a bunch of miserable sods.
> 
> http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1396175&page=2


booooooooooo although my mum dont aswer her door either... lol


----------



## yyx99 (Nov 12, 2007)

i am looking at starting up a prop building business in the uk.

have a look at our 1stprop MIAB, how much would you pay for one. lots of ideas on other props and how we are going to build them.

ground breakers
trashcan trauma,
all using pneumatics

what do you think


----------



## froodle (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm in the Isle of Man, but the last ten Halloweens have been spent in Leeds. Leeds pretty much sucked for Halloween - we had a TK Maxx which had a few decent (though very expensive) things, but ASDA and Wilkinsons were abominable the last few years and Poundland was, well, Poundland. There were a few Halloween events aimed at students, but it was mostly the usual "hey let's see how fast we can get drunk" things, except people wore headbands with horns on them.

I would usually have a few friends over and we'd play spooky-themed boardgames and wear costumes and watch movies and eat Halloween-themed food, but it was about half-a-dozen of us and I never heard about anyone else doing similar things.

Now that I;m back home, we have the Hop-Tu-Naa festival, which is kind of a Halloween/Harvest festival combo. There's a Halloween train this year and two Halloween balls, though sadly both on the same night, poor effort. We have a haunted mansion that's been turned into an amazing resturant and a fairly entry-level museum, and they're doing Halloween tours this year too, which should be fun.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi guys I am from Guernsey in the channel islands.
Great forum although I think most of my post get lost on such a large site, especially as when we are posting our american friends are sleeping or working.
I have been getting pretty frustrated trying to find out about applying false noses & chins (prosthetics) - anyone know anything about such things?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there, have you tried using Google? There's lots of good tutorials out there posted up on various sites and blogs.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

O yes - been revising for two weeks, spent quite a bit of money on "not so good products" too!
I am struggling with adhesives, most vids show using spirit gum but from my experience that last about 5 mins before some edge or corner of the prosthetic comes loose!
Also, what to paint the rubber with - I paid £50 for rubber mask paint that is rubbish (unless I dont know some techniques)


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I use pro stik glue mixed with acrylic paints to paint latex masks with. It's expensive but a little goes along way. It's made to be used to stick foam latex appliances to the face, but can also be used to make acrylic paints more flexible by mixing some in the with the paint and/or painting abase coat on first before you start.

You can get it from Charles Fox make up suppliers in London. You can order it online or buy it from their shop in the west end.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

OK thanks - I bought some grease paint from the Mehron range but it just seems so difficult to use!
I have since bought some pure alcohol to thin the paint with, that worked at thinning but the paint still doesn't go one very easily!
It seems to me some of these products are not as good as they are advertised to be, I think my best bet is to know concentrate on fixing the prosthetics & just using my partners more conventional make up!
I have seen what is described as "professional" glues that need a solvent to remove but wonder just how easy this would be to use?
I had a go with the spirit gum & Sarah's make up last night, the result looked great but as I say the nose fell off withing ten mins of her moving around!
The idea is we are both going to go as witch sisters (I am male by the way) using the same prosthetics & make up LOL...
Here is Sarah from last night.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys. Wow, old thread! I'm another UK Halloweenie, based in York in the UK. Sadly we don't have a front yard (Americans are always surprised to hear that in the UK it's quite common not to have a front yard. Stupid post-war terraced housing. I had to find a picture of terraced housing for my friend in Long Island because she had no idea what I was talking about!) so I can't do a front yard haunt. If I did have a front yard I'd do a huge haunt and all the Yorkies would be like "WTF" LOL. If I moved out to the suburbs I suppose I'd have more chance of having a front yard but alas that is a distant dream! Also I'm in rented accommodation (and will be forever, thanks to the ridiculous house prices in this country) so there's a limit to how much I can modify and mess with the house. Still I have my indoor decs up and will be doing a small cemetary in the back yard which sadly only my party guests will see. 

I remember growing up - I grew up on a council estate on Merseyside - and because there were a lot of kids and because it was a really small estate, every house did Hallowe'en, and every house gave out sweets. Here in York, last year I only got two trick or treaters. TWO! It's because most of the adults here are sad miserable gits who turn off the lights and won't give out any sweets. I think the kids get discouraged. This Halloween I might get dressed up and get on my bike and just go hand out sweets wherever I see kids. I feel so sad that some kids won't know the awesome Hallowe'ens that I had growing up when every house would open the door and give you something.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, if you guys do Facebook I created a group called Hallowe'en Spirit UK. Please join and help spread the Hallowe'en spirit, and fight back against the miserable gits!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Using Spirit Gum: When using spirit gum, make sure to use a fingertip and, tapping rapidly, "tack" the surface of the glue before pressing the piece down on that area. Usually, a rubber appliance is glued down a section at a time, so that each section gets individual attention. 

To blend and seal the edges: If you have some liquid latex, you can use a small piece of rubber sponge to stipple a couple of layers over the edge of the piece to seal it down. Latex-based eyelash adhesive (or surgical adhesive) like Duo is a good substitute. Allow each layer to dry before adding another.

Rubber mask greasepaint: If you can possibly get Kryolan rubber mask greasepaint from Germany, that is one of the best out there and sees much professional use in film and TV. A bit expensive.

You can *make your own greasepaint* by mixing scrapings of pancake makeup--those densely pressed cakes of fine pigment usually found in a small compact--with a very small amount of castor oil. If you have some flesh colored pancake makeup, you can also, if you like, tint it greenish by adding some strong greenish greasepaint or lining color (from the theatre supply store).

Keep in mind that your home-mixed rubber mask greasepaint needs to contain mainly the castor oil as the vehicle. The presence of mineral oil (petrolatum) in high amounts will be detrimental to the rubber piece. So, whatever you add to the mix, try to keep the mineral oil content down as low as possible.

Rubber mask greasepaint is designed to go on rather heavily. This will allow the whole surface--your skin and the rubber piece--to reflect light the same way (i.e., appear the same).

Once the base RMG is applied, you can shadow and highlight with additional colors. With that thicker layer of castor oil color on the surface of the rubber, you are now in much less danger of the makeup "attacking" the rubber and so small amounts of additional color containing mineral oil may be applied.

Powdering the makeup: After the color is the way you want it, powder liberally with plain talc on a big powder puff and gently press the powder into the makeup, allowing it to absorb a lot of the oil. Then shake the excess powder from the puff, and then carefully pat and remove as much of the powder from the makeup as possible. You may also wish to gently "wash" the residual powder away with a soft rubber sponge and some cool water. The makeup is now "set" and will require, hopefully, only small touchups from time to time.

--tomanderson


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Tom, I think I will need something more effective than the spirit gum I have, perhaps mine is just not very good quality?
The thing is we hold quite a big party & we both need to circulate & talk to our friends four 4-5 hours. I just cant imagine the rubber components staying on for that long!
Can you tell me more about the medical glue, how well does it stick & how easy is it remove?

I have bought professional quality grease paint http://www.spacemonkeys.co.uk/product-details.asp?id=190 but I think it might of dried up a bit to much!

Lea, I will take a look at your face book page.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

As I said I'd use pro stik or as the Americans call it Pros aide. It sticks things really, really well.

Thanks for the heads up regarding that facebook page TGP.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> Hey, if you guys do Facebook I created a group called Hallowe'en Spirit UK. Please join and help spread the Hallowe'en spirit, and fight back against the miserable gits!


I searched on fb, it said no results for your group. Can you post a link please

Thanks 


Are any of you working on props at the moment? I'm still making my witch stirring her cauldron. I've done the Witch part, just need to make the cauldron, I'm using a GU10 colour change LED lamp inside and a smoke machine. I'll post some pics when it's 100% done.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Not really a prop but my fire house fire was made from a washing machine drum..I have a 4' spider that drops down when the toilet door is opened too!
We decorate the fire house with huge amounts of black spiderweb & various room rolls...


----------



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow! I'm another UK resident, and annoyed at how much awesome stuff people in the states can get lol.
I had my first Halloween party last year, planning another this year, but have moved house so having to rethink things.

Pics of my party last year, which wasn't bad for my first I think (hoping to do better this year of course) http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150299618850150.565197.793395149&l=d1d13d87e0&type=1


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Ha Ha looks like you had a great time.

We have various themed fancy dress parties through out the year with normally around 30-40 people!

It all stated off pretty innocently 9 year ago when me moved house, this house has a big garden so I built a fire house right down the bottom so we could play live music without upsetting anyone.

However the fire house grew & became very popular with our friends so - we started having bigger & bigger parties.
Now we have to ask our friends to bring drink & we also make a small charge (£5) to help with our budget but everybody gets fed & entertained.

The fire makes all the difference to the atmosphere.

We give out awards for the best carved pumpkin & the best fancy dress effort ...


----------



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh it's fantastic!
I hope mine can progress to something just as impressive in the years to come.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I searched on fb, it said no results for your group. Can you post a link please


https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/284938861532881/ < "Hallowe'en Spirit in the UK" My Facebook group. Please join!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

*Foxfish* that all looks wonderful!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

foxfish, that looks very fun. wow, i want to have a party like that


----------



## Zeroflip (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi there! Just found this site and this thread! Awesome! I am in Perth, Scotland and love halloween. For the past 3 years our group of friends have been having halloween party for adults and their children and this year it is our turn to have the party. Its quite small as just our close group of friends but we have a lot of "guisers" as we call them...kids trick or treating on Halloween itself. Our party is going to be on saturday just before halloween. I have a front driveway so I am going to be doing a cemetry thing there and have made a load of bats which will decorate front wall of house i.e. flying over house and doorway. Doing a big House o' Lantern thing so windows should look lit up with big pumpkin face. I am in the middle of making gravestones and am just using mdf I had lying in shed and have stone spray stuff for realistic look but need some spoof names to go on gravestone so any links that would help with that would be great. Want to do pathway of pumpkins leading up to front door and was going to get a load of cheap pumpkin buckets from poundshop and put led candles in them???? THEN (!) in hallway we are creating spiders lair and have made these spider hatchling pods and one is a pinata for the kids. Doing few games for the kids etc and I won't write anymore as will bore you all!!! Have requested to join the facebook page. Really chuffed to find this thread as felt like only one into halloween here!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like your are making a great effort - ref the spiders - if you haven't used the stretchy black spider wed material like this http://www.partyrama.co.uk/pp/Hallo...lack_Spiders_Web_50gms_with_Four_Spiders.html then get some because it is really great stuff. You can stretch it for miles it seems!
I buy the bigger 250g packets from EBay but the partyrama site has a fantastic range of goods...


----------



## Zeroflip (Sep 22, 2011)

Great thanks! Not used the black stuff before. I have bags of the white stuff in the attic that I have left over from other parties. Also that website is ace! Also not seen that.
CHEERS!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

foxfish, i have a washer i'm going to junk out. is it easy to get that barrel out. i want to use it for a fire pit. i really like that.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zero, check out for what you're looking for on this page. anytime you are looking for something, go to search up in the right hand corner, type in what your looking for and hit the magnifyer, a page will pull up. for this page i typed in ...epitaphs

http://www.halloweenforum.com/search.php?searchid=66122


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> foxfish, i have a washer i'm going to junk out. is it easy to get that barrel out. i want to use it for a fire pit. i really like that.


Sometimes yes & sometimes they need a bit more effort but one drum will last me 5-6 years & I light it at least 50 times a year!
I have an outside version as well, but all you need is a few bricks to sit the drum on or a piece of metal pipe banged into the ground.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that looks very cool. talk about recycleing.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

OH & I forgot to say - you can cook all sorts over & around the fire, a wok fits just right & tinfoil parcels go great around the edge...when the fire dies down you can cook fantastic steaks but perhaps best of all are marshmallows.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i love the wok idea. i don't own one, but i'm sure i can pick one up at a garage sale or goodwil. thanks


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

foxfish said:


> Sometimes yes & sometimes they need a bit more effort but one drum will last me 5-6 years & I light it at least 50 times a year!
> I have an outside version as well, but all you need is a few bricks to sit the drum on or a piece of metal pipe banged into the ground.


That is so cool! Flame-grilled steak sounds amazing.

Wish I had a spare washing machine! LOL


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Good to see Asda's still showing their Monsterville Halloween as still coming soon on the site. How slow for heavens sake there's a news story in the Daily Mail today about Christmas puddings being sold already!

Retailers, wake up and realise there's a market for Halloween products here!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I went all the way to Wilkinsons today to find absolutely nothing.  Nothing at Asda either and Sainsbury's had a tiny amount of rubbish stuff that seemed like a repeat of last years. 

Get a move on stores! On the upside a very nICe black wreath turned up from my friend in the states, as well as two 2 feet Skelliys. Now I'm just waiting on a couple of electric light up pumpkins that I asked her to get for me and I'll be set.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any stores in the UK that might stock Halloween-themed magazines (such as the Martha Stewart one)? Our local Borders used to do that one, and quite a few other imported magazines, but of course it closed down a couple of years ago 

Another thing I'm annoyed that we don't seem to get in the UK is those purple/orange/green fairy lights. Those colours together always help to get me in the Halloween mood!

Edited to add: that fire pit is wonderful; would be great to toast marshmallows and sit around it telling ghost stories and drinking mulled cider on Halloween night, once all the trick-or-treaters have gone! Or even before Halloween. A good place to plot.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Been a while since my last post...

Seen a few stores with halloween stock, ASDA, Poundland, 99p Store etc

Mainly the usual stores, hopefully more stock out very soon!

This year once again, im holding back this year a bit as working at a local attraction Tulley's Shocktober, another year to scare people and get paid for it 


One thing that im not keen on is inflatables or cartoony halloween, its ok but I wouldnt like it too be all like that, bit more horror! So my mum goes roung saying 'OMG thats so cool, it looks so nice', argh! its too cute for halloween!


Ruggerz


----------



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Those things aren't bad for kids parties. It's the glitter stuff that I'm not keen on... awesome candelabras then they cover them in PINK sparkly stuff... ewww.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Perhaps we should ask the administration about having a UK section on this forum?


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

imagined said:


> Does anyone know if there are any stores in the UK that might stock Halloween-themed magazines (such as the Martha Stewart one)? Our local Borders used to do that one, and quite a few other imported magazines, but of course it closed down a couple of years ago
> 
> Another thing I'm annoyed that we don't seem to get in the UK is those purple/orange/green fairy lights. Those colours together always help to get me in the Halloween mood!
> 
> Edited to add: that fire pit is wonderful; would be great to toast marshmallows and sit around it telling ghost stories and drinking mulled cider on Halloween night, once all the trick-or-treaters have gone! Or even before Halloween. A good place to plot.


I've found a few magazines to order electronically online (EG:Zinio) or you can try places like ebay or WH Smith used to order international magazines if you went in and ordered them.

Ebay is great for fairy lights in allsorts of colours...have a look there 

and ruggerz....I only like the inflatables for the "Haunt" side...I'd be more than happy with a few more realistic props, Mum.xxx


----------



## Ophelia_Immortal (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello! Just joined! I'm from the UK too 

I love Halloween, but most people think I'm a freak for loving it so much. 
Luckily lots of my friends love it too so we always have parties etc.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to the thread. Nice to see another Brit on here.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

went into home bargains today only had a few bits in probably the same amount as poundstretcher didnt have anything for us though. We bought the LAST creepy cloth in poundshop, the girl working there wasnt sure when they were going to get any more in.Matalan had a few bits in, most of which were costumes. Not been in Asda or any of the larger supermarkets yet though.


----------



## Mr Ghoul (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd welcome a UK section although there are so many good ideas in all parts of the forum that it might be better all to be in one place. 

Last year I found most the major supermarkets had lots of Halloween stuff and many of the department stores did too. Oh yes, and there is always the petrol station...


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

OK then but my reason for asking was because if you are posting on the main forum threads -

(1) it is a completely different time of day & folk miss your post. For example you made your post at 2.44am American time!

(2) When the Americans come on line, there are so many post being made that any question you might of made just get lost deep within the forums many hundreds of daily post.
I have asked several questions that get get no attention, if the forum had a UK sticky thread or even better a UK titled section then we could gain far more friends who post in our time zone but you can still post on the main pages if you wish!?


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with you foxfish, you make some excellent points.

The petrol station LMAO! I thought the only things people bought from there were condoms, an emergency pint of milk and a battered bunch of flowers on their way home when they forgot their wife's birthday. Hahaha!

ETA: York doesn't have a B&M. One of many things York doesn't have. We also don't have a Primark, can you believe that ****?!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi!! I'm also a fellow Brit and member since last yr. not read all the posts yet as just spotted it & getting up for work now. But, I get alot stuff online -especially this year as I got most of my stuff my Matalan when they were having a ridiculously beyond cheap sale last yr. This yr they have nothing in & I was told it's because the used to have a party shop! last yr I did twisted fairy tales which was alot of work & this year it's slasher/film horror. Fairly easy tbh decoration wise but that usually means I go whole hog on the food & I plan to do a full edible body or Skeleton this year! Had some pics on but will post link to album later


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

*waves* Welcome to the thread.


----------



## BluePhoenix (Sep 26, 2011)

Another new brit here lol. Last year it rained like heck and not many got to see the Hallowindow that I had up (though a few people stopped in cars in the middle of the road to see it) so hopefully it stays clear this year so the Hallowindow can be viewed. I also have one of those 6ft Butlers which goes down well.

Thinking of going to Asda soon to see what they have in stock, i'm just hoping they DO have their stock up.

Does anyone know where to get cool looking animated props here in the UK? A bit like that 6ft butler?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

*waves* Welcome to the thread. I haven't a clue about the props I'm afraid but I'm sure someone will come along who may have an idea.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

BluePhoenix said:


> Another new brit here lol. Last year it rained like heck and not many got to see the Hallowindow that I had up (though a few people stopped in cars in the middle of the road to see it) so hopefully it stays clear this year so the Hallowindow can be viewed. I also have one of those 6ft Butlers which goes down well.
> 
> Thinking of going to Asda soon to see what they have in stock, i'm just hoping they DO have their stock up.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get cool looking animated props here in the UK? A bit like that 6ft butler?


I've seen a few of those butlers on Ebay, but they're not cheap.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/items/__h...d=halloween+animated+butler&ff4=228459_228459


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

imagined said:


> Does anyone know if there are any stores in the UK that might stock Halloween-themed magazines (such as the Martha Stewart one)? Our local Borders used to do that one, and quite a few other imported magazines, but of course it closed down a couple of years ago


You can get Martha Stewarts Halloween mag here. Click the buy next issue only, on the next page there's the option to purchase the Halloween edition.

http://www.newsstand.co.uk/242-Home...THA-STEWART-LIVING-Magazine-Subscription.aspx


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> You can get Martha Stewarts Halloween mag here. Click the buy next issue only, on the next page there's the option to purchase the Halloween edition.
> http://www.newsstand.co.uk/242-Home...THA-STEWART-LIVING-Magazine-Subscription.aspx


Ooh, thanks for that link - they have some other magazines I've been trying to hunt down, too! Must now use self-restraint and save money for Halloween decorations...!
I might check out eBay for fairy lights, too. 

Is anyone else concerned about Halloween being on a Monday this year? Last year we had some children turn up the day before Halloween, and we didn't have any of our decorations set up properly; we only ever have them out on Halloween itself. It would be a real disappointment if we have more trick-or-treaters at the weekend than we do on the day.


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

imagined said:


> Ooh, thanks for that link - they have some other magazines I've been trying to hunt down, too! Must now use self-restraint and save money for Halloween decorations...!
> I might check out eBay for fairy lights, too.
> 
> Is anyone else concerned about Halloween being on a Monday this year? Last year we had some children turn up the day before Halloween, and we didn't have any of our decorations set up properly; we only ever have them out on Halloween itself. It would be a real disappointment if we have more trick-or-treaters at the weekend than we do on the day.


Same here!! I'm working at a Halloween Festival which runs most of October so I will probably put some decorations up in the windows and then make sure we have sweets for the weekend as well.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

We have our adult party arranged for the 29th kids party on the 30th & ready to answer the door on trick or treat night in full fancy dress - great weekend LOL


----------



## undead (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Craig!! Mexico celebrates Halloween. There are some groups which are against it, 'cause of being "costumbre gringa" (american custom), not exactly true!!
They say we should celebrate the very next days (november 1st and 2nd) are All Souls Day and Day of the Dead!! But I personally cellebrate all of them!! Why not?!
You can see some pictures on my album at my profile.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Anybody living within travelling distance of Hull might be interested in this. There's a Halloween event for adults on 29th at The Deep.

http://www.thedeep.co.uk/halloween.php


----------



## MissAdams (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey, I'm from the UK too  I posted a few pics in the topic 'Halloween 2010' from our party last year.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

We have stated decorating our outdoor fire house ....


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh that looks wonderful!  You must have an amazing home.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, we do have a quite big garden & the fire house is right down the bottom but it did not cost that much to build, just a big square of fence panels with plastic roof sheets!
The fire is right in the middle & has a special chimney that does not get hot on the outside but, we do worry the whole thing might catch fire one night!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's my very simple offering this year. 




























I used the wreath that I'd made last year as I liked it so much. 




























I'd stuck my Grim reaper (who sound activated and who says various phrases)and my pumpkins, both plastic and real right by the front door. I threw together the large tree in the urn from using a big branch I got from the garden, which I sprayed black and set into a plastic urn that I had. Years ago I'd given It that rusted look with various paints. I then hung a few of those cheap plastic pumpkin mini pails that you can get on it just to add a bit of colour.

Inside in the hallway I'd put this together. I made the tiny light up tree in the rusty urn myself using some bit and bobs lying around. I sprayed a £1 shop set of fairy lights black to added it to it.I also made the tiny little ornaments which were made out of plastic clay. I threw the whole thing together on the day as I was running out of time somewhat. I was trying to copy the primitive style, but I don't know If I succeeded really. *g*

I know It doesn't show properly in the photo, but the Skellies were those 12" black glitter ones you can get, which seemed to go well with the black tinsel and black leaf garland.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 29, 2010)

I'm liking the wreath a lot - nice idea

Si


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

silver, i think you have done a very nice job decorating. very well placed and tasteful job


----------

